# Watching the Olympics?



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone.....

Hope I haven't missed an earlier thread on this. I subscribe to Orbit Showtime (OSN) through Etisalat and also have 1400 other stations off a Nilesat dish from the building owners. I don't see any listings in OSN for olympic coverage. Is it covered on some of the local Arabic stations (would be willing to at least watch without English commentary).

Thanks for any help!!!!!!!

M


----------

